

Why Greplin is my favorite new startup - joshfraser
http://www.onlineaspect.com/2011/04/17/greplin/

======
gergles
I would never put all of the keys to the kingdom in one place, which is the
only time Greplin becomes useful. Your e-mail inbox is, quite literally, a
skeleton key to your entire online identity, and by extension, a great part of
your _life_ , and there's no way that I'm handing that over to someone to get
GMail searches that finish a fraction of a second faster.

(Seriously, search your inbox for 'password' at some point. You'd be amazed
how many plaintext passwords, or good-forever recovery URLs are sitting there.
Just the knowledge of what accounts someone has is an absolute _goldmine_ for
nefarious people. I sincerely hope the Greplin people have invested
significant, meaningful effort into security and have someone who lives and
breathes it, because a single exposure would evaporate them overnight.)

------
staunch
If they get hacked _one time_ it will haunt them for eternity. It's just like
Mint in that regard. I sure hope they're putting in serious effort towards
security.

~~~
joshfraser
i hope so too. they're asking for a lot of trust.

------
joakin
Please can anybody explain to me why gmail search is that horrible? In each
greplin article somebody throws shit at it and I can't see what's so bad about
it.

I think it's very useful, the only thing I miss is sort options.

~~~
Mongoose
The main complaint against Gmail search is speed. With a sufficiently large
email history, the built-in search becomes unreasonably slow.

------
spazmaster
Greplin is cool, but I think it's cool for techies. I doubt my wife would
bother to use Greplin.

